# First 3,200 Megapixel Images Taken by World's Largest Digital Camera



## dilbert (Sep 10, 2020)

First 3,200 Megapixel Images Taken by World's Largest Digital Camera


A super telescope that uses 3,200 megapixels to snap up images has been developed. Read more to see the first very detailed pictures it has taken.




interestingengineering.com





Your 45MP Eos R5 just got 0wned for astrophotography.


----------

